# Cracks in my recurve bows



## trapperDave

a lot of my vintage bows have stress cracks like that. No biggie. I still shoot em.


----------



## rattus58

I've had cracks like that that I've filled with resin. Others here suggest using fingernail polish. That is no likely to do much other than stress your ego, as it did mine... :grin:

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## FORESTGUMP

rattus58 said:


> I've had cracks like that that I've filled with resin. Others here suggest using fingernail polish. That is no likely to do much other than stress your ego, as it did mine... :grin:
> 
> Aloha... :beer:



Thats pretty funny!:thumbs_up


----------



## BowmanJay

As a marshall in the SCA I would reject those bows for safety reasons. Most times they are just cosmetic in nature but I would watch those bows very closely!


----------



## WindWalker

Watch for the cracks to travel and/or raise. If they do, it is very possible that you will eventually eat a limb or take one in the head/eye.


----------



## shamus005

stress cracks. 

Running down the limb: not a problem. Running across the limb, big problem. 

more on stress cracks. 

hope it helps.


----------



## shamster

Thanks guys! 

I called another dealer, and they also sounded like they didn't know what to do and that I should call up Martin to see if it's something they can fix. Is this something I should bother doing, or just shoot the bows and keep a close eye on them?

Also, can anyone repair/seal these cracks?


----------



## shamus005

> Also, can anyone repair/seal these cracks?


You can do it. Just squirt some crazy/super glue in there and sand smoth with 400/600 grit paper.


----------



## Wheelie_Pete

I build bows. You're fine. Just get some super-thin CA and let it fill in the cracks if you want. As mentioned above, cracks the long way, no big deal, cracks across the glass HUGE DEAL. Before you mess with it though, you should see if Martin will warranty them. Heck, you might get new bows out of the deal.


----------



## Jack NZ

I have an older bear recurve and a Manchester solo longbow with cracks just like those,,,and more.
Both those bows are covered in cloth camo tape,,,you'd never know those cracks were there:wink:


I ain't advising a thing.


----------



## shamster

Thank guys! What is "CA" btw? Some type of clear glue/adhesive?


----------



## RugerRedhawk

While we're on the subject, I have a recurve, where the strip of thin laminate on the outward face is separating from the bow a bit. Can this be saved?


----------



## rattus58

shamster said:


> Thank guys! What is "CA" btw? Some type of clear glue/adhesive?


Cyanoacrylate otherwise known as Super Glue

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## mandmplustwo

Any special brand of superglue or variation that you use?


----------



## rattus58

mandmplustwo said:


> Any special brand of superglue or variation that you use?


I don't think it makes much of a difference as I think most of it is similar or identical. I've used resin on mine (not anywhere near as pretty) and nail polish is well.... nail polish... 

Much Aloha... Tom :beer:


----------



## nmlongbow

I would ignore bowmanjay and windwalker. Those bows look safe to me and if you pay attention they will show signs before failure.

CA pressed into the limb and a light 240 - 320 sanding should take care of it.


----------



## WindWalker

> I would ignore bowmanjay and windwalker.


LOL! There's man after my own heart. Blunt, to the point.



> Those bows look safe to me and if you pay attention they will show signs before failure.


I do believe that I qualified my statement by saying that there are signs to look for that can indicate that the crack is now _bad_ or what to look for that indicates the crack is worsening. 

Let me explain a bit more.

Technically, there are "cracks" and there are "fractures." Both can either be the result of stress, but also can be the result of the wood core expanding due to moisture having penetrated into the core.

A *"crack" *is a complete separation of the fiberglass, has depth, and usually or eventually separates down to the wood core of the bow limb. A *"fracture"* is one where the fiberglass has been stressed but has not yet completely separated.

If the fiberglass has cracked but not completely in depth, without a patch in all probability it eventually will. If the crack begins to widen or lift, or is lifted, that is an indicator that moisture in some form (humidity...) has, or may have, penetrated into the wood core. That is bad news. That is an indicator that not only has the integrity of the fiberglass possibly been compromised, but so has the glue and wood core.

On a "fracture" you can apply resins or glue until the cows come home. Being there is no depth...no separation...nothing to fill; with a fracture, that resin/glue is simply (basically) laying on the surface of the fiberglass. That is not going to provide any guarantee that the fracture will not completely separate and/or travel beneath the resin/glue.

On a "crack," especially a crack that has separated through the adhesive beneath the fiberglass and to or into the wood, using a thin resin or glue that will settle all the way through the crack and saturate if the crack is to the wood, is a fairly standard patch but still provides no guarantee the "crack" will not get worse.

In a few cases with and vertical "cracks" or "fractures" that showed no signs that the wood core had been compromised but eventually showed signs of _traveling_, I have tracked both ends of the crack/fracture to where it has stopped and have blocked them by drilling two small holes at each end just a bit bigger then the width of the crack/fracture, down to the wood core, and then filled the holes with an epoxy/resin. I don't know where those bows are today, but I do know that the block apparently worked for a long time before I lost track of the whereabouts of the bows.

Cracks and fractures do not always mean the bow is doomed, and many have lasted for years with no fix. But to believe that all you do is slap on some glue, sand it and forget it is not the smart thing to do. Just when you believe that all is well and not pay attention to what the crack or fracture is doing, is when the bow is going to jump and slap you upside your head.


----------



## andresonca

Hey please can you tell in the picture of my last post what can i do?


----------



## andresonca

Im superworried.... Is not a crack... But i live in the amazon forest....


----------



## andresonca

There is ****loads of humidity.... I have a sebastian flute that had the crack and never a problem


----------



## andresonca

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1072930771


----------

